# Ayuda con rs232!



## kiddieguitar (Dic 11, 2006)

Hola a todos tengo un pequeño problema , tengo un proyecto que consiste en prender un display de 7 segmentos de cátodo común a través del puerto rs232 no conozco mucho de electrónica y se me está dificultando espero que alguien me pueda orientar un poco en como construir el circuito

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## gabrielz1 (Dic 12, 2006)

Lo primero que tiene que hacer es convertir tus datos a emviar "serial a paralelo", para que cada palabra de orden pueda ejecutar el encendido de uno de los displays o todos, para la conversion puedes utilizar microcontroladores que tenga un puerto serial USART, puesto que si quieres realizarlo por circuiteria convencional, podrias hacerlo con registros conversores de serie a paralelo, utilizando flip flops, pero debe estar cordinadas el clok con la velocidad de data de transmision serial, esa sincronizacion dependera mucho que los datos emviados por el puerto serial de la PC se muestren en cada salida del flip flop, luego ese dato almacenarlo en un registro de almacanamiento, memoria u tro dsispositivo para luego utilizarlo, puedes utilizar unos buffer de retensión o memoria ram, etc., bueno todo ese trabajo debe estar sincronizado con la PC, como ya habia mencionado y como ves sete ara muy tedioso, tambien podrias utilizar un 8250 si mal no me equivoco pero para ello tendrias que controlarlo con un procesador adicional.

Asi que amigo la mejor salida es un microcontrolador, que te puede ayudar mucho.
espero que te aya ilustrado mas o menos.


----------



## kiddieguitar (Dic 12, 2006)

gabrielz1 dijo:
			
		

> Lo primero que tiene que hacer es convertir tus datos a emviar "serial a paralelo", para que cada palabra de orden pueda ejecutar el encendido de uno de los displays o todos, para la conversion puedes utilizar microcontroladores que tenga un puerto serial USART, puesto que si quieres realizarlo por circuiteria convencional, podrias hacerlo con registros conversores de serie a paralelo, utilizando flip flops, pero debe estar cordinadas el clok con la velocidad de data de transmision serial, esa sincronizacion dependera mucho que los datos emviados por el puerto serial de la PC se muestren en cada salida del flip flop, luego ese dato almacenarlo en un registro de almacanamiento, memoria u tro dsispositivo para luego utilizarlo, puedes utilizar unos buffer de retensión o memoria ram, etc., bueno todo ese trabajo debe estar sincronizado con la PC, como ya habia mencionado y como ves sete ara muy tedioso, tambien podrias utilizar un 8250 si mal no me equivoco pero para ello tendrias que controlarlo con un procesador adicional.
> 
> Asi que amigo la mejor salida es un microcontrolador, que te puede ayudar mucho.
> espero que te aya ilustrado mas o menos.


Gracias amigo otra pregunta que microcontrolador puedo usar? para empezar a investigar y seria todo el material necesario?


----------



## gabrielz1 (Dic 12, 2006)

el que ya viene con el USART incorporado es el pic 16f876, bueno es un microcontrolador que yo manejo.
Lo unico que tienes que investigar o estudiar es la manera de programarlo.
saludos.


----------



## kiddieguitar (Dic 12, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la información saludos


----------

